# Off road diesel fuel?



## Turfmonkey (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you safely use off road (high sulfur) diesel fuel in TDI's?
I know it's a no no w/the feds. But is there any adverse effect on the vehicle itself?
Reason for the question: I'm debating which VW to get next. Love the GTI's, hate the fuel cost. Like diesels alot, but they're priced kinda high vs. GTIs, IMO.
I have access to off road diesel at no cost to me. I only drive about 8k/year, so it's not that big a deal, but with the way gas prices are going, and my limited overall budget, it does add up.
Anyone have any good info on this?
Thanks
Love the Vortex btw, I've been lurking a looooong time around here.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

No adverse effect mixing offroad and0 (U)LSD. I have no experience running a diesel strictly on offroad diesel long term, but I'd imagine a TDI can handle it just like the IDI and DI farm equipment the local farmers use. I know plenty of people that have used it with other diesel vehicles and never had a problem. I also have heard about a few people with TDI's having problems making the switch from LSD to ULSD so it may cause problems switching strictly from ULSD to ORD after extended use. at 8k a year I would say that (in my opinion) you won't run into problems for quite some time.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

One BIG difference between TDI and older diesels is the emission control system. High sulfur will cause high smoke, and will probably clog the catalyst and the intake manifold in no time flat! Also the sulfur burns to produce sulfur oxides, when combined with water that's sulfurous acid, a very close cousin of (and which can oxidize to) sulfuric acid. Some of this will get into the lubricating oil. BAD.
But ... off-road diesel fuel is not necessarily high sulfur. Often it is the same as on-highway fuel, but with dye added. The only way you can know this is to get the information from the fuel supplier.
On-highway diesel - Legal, ULSD, low-emissions, and good. Be happy you are using half the fuel of a gasoline powered car.
Off-highway diesel that is technically the same as on-highway diesel ... Won't cause any *technical* problems with the car.
Off-highway high sulfur diesel ... Don't use it.


----------



## deejaaa (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Off road diesel fuel? (Turfmonkey)*

off road diesel is low sulfur diesel w/ a dye, same as road diesel just w/out the $0.45 - $0.50 tax added. if you get caught you will be fined $10,000.00 up front and $1,000.00 for each gallon that they determine that you've used. i used to use it myself but quit after the wife got on to me and i didn't want to get in trouble w/ my federal job. heard about a year ago they were gonna quit putting the dye in it, when they do ............................


----------



## Turfmonkey (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Off road diesel fuel? (deejaaa)*

Thanks for the responses so far. I'll check with the supplier and see what we're actually getting.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

They might plan to replace the dye with something only visible to litmus paper, not the visible eye. people think they are getting away with it, but then a cop dip tests your tank and BAM! big fine for tax evasion.


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

Here our dyed (off-road) diesel is exactly the same stuff as our clear diesel. Even if it wasn't ULSD, it wouldn't make a difference to a TDI. As far as sulfuric acid getting into your oil, it won't cause any problems at all as long as you use diesel oil. Diesel oil has components to it that neutralize the sulfuric acid so it can't cause any damage.
The fines are huge if you get caught using dyed fuel.
IB4TL


----------



## Turfmonkey (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (vr6todd)*

Thanks for the replies. 
At this point, looking at lots of factors, I'm leaning towards my favorite, the GTI.
I have the same access to regular (87) unleaded, and can just add an octane booster each time I fill up to make up the difference between 87 and 91. We actually have 93 here as standard issue, though.
That will work, right?
Thanks again guys. VWV is the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Turfmonkey at 12:51 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (Turfmonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turfmonkey* »_Thanks for the replies. 
At this point, looking at lots of factors, I'm leaning towards my favorite, the GTI.
I have the same access to regular (87) unleaded, and can just add an octane booster each time I fill up to make up the difference between 87 and 91. We actually have 93 here as standard issue, though.
That will work, right?


Are you talking about a brand new car or used? what engine?
An octane booster is a waste of your money. Put the right fuel in.


----------

